# HP PSC 1350 All-IN ONE Wont Work!!!!



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

My printer/scan/copier has worked flawlessly for 4 years now...than 1 day i turned it on and the light was blinking beside (check print cartridge) and it showed E (error) beside copies button. This happened a few weeks back..so i thought it was just my cartridges needing replacing...so i tried printing..and i had to cancel them all..so i cant remember if the E was on there when i turned it on..or it happened after i tried to print...which it didnt..but anyways i contacted hp online chat support..they told me lots to do..and maybe i didnt do a few things properly..but i think i did them exactly how your suppose to & nothing worked..they said the circuitry which is in the printer has been malfunctioned.
I have no idea how this would happen..ive had it for 4 years and worked great!!..than 1 day i turn it on and this happens... maybe from trying to print & cancel the print jobs ..something happened to the printer...i dont know because i cant remember if the E was on there when i turned it on that day...and if it was..how can that happen..i just used the printer about 1 week earlier...and it worked.
If anybody out there knows what caused this to happen or tell me how to fix it(if u can)..i would love to have your feedback here....thanxs!!


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, the first thing to note is that if the 'E' is showing when you turn it on without the computer on, it is an internal error in the printer, and has nothing to do with the computer. The usual suspects are...

1 - The Cartridges

2 - The Scanner

3 - The Processor

4 - Paper Jam/Out of Paper

First, I would check the cartridges. If you are using OEM carts, take them out and palm them - see if you can feel if they feel light and possibly out of ink (56, 57 and 58s are real easy to tell when they are out, because they are real heavy when they are full - these are HP's only full-load cartridges from that era). If they feel like they should have something in them, the we'll move on to the next stage - MIND YOU - HP Ink Carts will NOT shut down when empty. Even when the fuel gauge on your computer screen says that they are empty, remember that this is only a clock, and that the reading it is giving you is only an estimate.

Take a Q-Tip (cotton swab) and either dip it in water or a grease-cutting cleaner (409 or Fantastik - NO WINDEX) and scrub the contacts (NOT THE PRINT HEADS) and leave them wet - do the same for the contacts INSIDE the printer as well. Reinstall the carts and reset the machine. This should get the carts talking with the printer again, if it is a communication error. If this fails, then new carts may need to be purchased.

IF YOU ARE USING RELOADS (either purchased reloads or having your carts reloaded yourself), you must make sure that the print head is free and clear of clots and gunk. You also need to make sure that the ribbon wire that feeds down from the contacts are not cut or broken (If they are, you may as well toss this cart, as it is dead).

As for either the scanner or processor - there isn't much you can do about these on this machine. When the printer is turned on, the scanning wand should move slightly and possibly blink momentarily. It is best to open the copy lid when turning on the machine to check this. The problem is, even if it doesn't, this does not mean that its bad, since this could also be a processor error. If the problem is either one of these, then you're pretty much out of luck, since these aren't things designed to be fixed by the consumer.

THE SYSTEM TEST - You can get the machine to do a system check, but usually only if it isn't in an 'E' error lock - to do this, you first hold the CANCEL button down, then press the COLOR copy button. It should print a communications and color test at this point, but if you have the dreaded 'E' up, it won't.

PAPER JAM/OUT OF PAPER - Yes, even if you have paper in this machine, the system might still report a jam if you don't check all places. Since this type of printer does not have an anti-kickback stop outside the paper tray/door, you need to be careful when inserting the paper. Turn the power off and pull the paper out of the machine. With a flashlight, look inside and make sure the path is clear. Take the back hatch off at this point, and do this check again. While you have the hatch off, check to make sure that the little wheels on the hatch are seated correctly, and not cockeyed (these printers had a recall because of this). If its okay, check to make sure there isn't any crud built up along the bottom of where the door seats, and then reinstall the hatch. Power her up, and see what happens.

Now, here's a trick you can do that other models in this line can't - you have photo card readers on the front of your machine - these should show up as extra drives on your computer (My Computer). Insert a card that you know has data on it. Check if your computer can see this card and the data (with the printer 'on'). If it sees the data, then there's a good chance that the processor in the printer is working, and that it is a mechanical error (cartidges, scanner, paper feed). If it doesn't... that's not a good sign. MIND YOU, if there was a card in any of these readers durring this time, and you've powered the machine up and down while its still there, well, in the words of the Mythbusters, THERE'S YOUR PROBLEM! You should NOT have a card in the reader while powering up, as this will confuse the processor.

ENOUGH! Try these tests and let us know!

A-N


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

hi...thanxs for replying. I forgot to mention that when i was chatting with the online hp support they told me to buy new cartridges because i tried everything and it didnt work with my original ones..so this was the last step..so i bought 2 brand new ones (#56,57)..and buying them DIDNT change a thing...it still shows E beside copy button & the light is blinking beside check print cartridge...as long as this E is on there..all the buttons can not work.
I tried some things u suggested ..cleaned contacts on cartridges(original.. not new ones).. and inside printer..& still didnt do anything. I inserted my memory card from digital camera into the slot in front of printer...and the dialog box appeared on my computer screen..tells what program i want to see my pics...so from what u told me i guess the processor in my printer is working!! 
I wish i hadnt bought these new cartridges...but they told me i had too because we tried everything with the old ones..and nothing worked. I 'm trying to fix or solve this problem without having to take it somewhere to get fixed...because probably the cost of fixing it..i could buy a new printer..but i dont want to buy a new printer because u get cartridges with it...and i already bought 2 new ones..& the person i bought them from said i cant return them..even though they havent been used..(have been taken out of package and inserted in printer..but thats it..NO PRINTING with them)
So if u have any other suggestions on how to solve this problem ..or what i can do next...it would be much appreciated!!.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's not worth fixing. You'll pay way more than it's worth if you can even find someone to try. Yes, the money on the cartridges is out the window unless you can sell them on Craigslist or something. That's just how it is with ink jet printers.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, what DH said is true. HP even tells you which machine to replace it with on their website, so even they've given up on this one (even though they still make the body as the F4180).

Seeing that you did clean the contacts and wetted them, and that the processor is working (via the flash card dropping pics onto the confuser), I would say that the ribbon wire that connects the carriage that the cartridges sit in to the machine has failed in some way (they can go bad, and are impossible to replace without tearing the machine apart). Last rights please.

If the store that you purchased the cartridges from is a reputable dealer, and as long as you still have the packages and receipt, they should take them back - in fact (since the two were probably about $57+), they might be open to swapping them for a new machine, since you can get an inexpencive multifunction for about that price (a bit more if you want those card readers again).

Sorry about the dead beastie. The 1350 was a pretty good machine, and those 56/57 carts are hard to beat for quality and cost overall.

A-N


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

If it is true about that ribbon having failed in some way....how could my printer go from printing a week earlier & i didnt use it after that...could this ribbon fail just from not using it for a week? It seems stange because ive had absolutly no problems for 4 years that ive had this printer. I still think its something else..& something i could maybe fix or solve without having to get someone to fix it....but i dont know.

The person i bought my cartidges from is my landlord...he has a computer business & he believes me that i havent used the cartridges ofcourse since i CANT PRINT...but he said he would have a hard time telling HIS CUSTOMERS....that the cartridges havent been used...or else if he thought the customers would believe they werent used..than he would give me my money back. As far as the packages...u cant put them back in ripped open boxes which they came in...i still have the red tape that goes over the contacts & nozzles(cartidge head) for both of them..so i dont know what package he could use to resell them....if he could.

I paid about $73.00 (Canadian) for both...my brother has the exact same printer and has had his for about 3 years..but he still has some ink left in his cartridges...so he said he couldnt buy them until he runs out of ink...or is real low in ink. So until i decide what to do...or until its either fixed or not..wheres the best place to keep these 2 new ones? I have them in my printer right now...is that the best place..or should i take them out and put them in a ziplock bag & my landlord said its alright to put them in bag and in fridge.

If brand new printers didnt have cartridges ..i could just put these new ones in there...what printer can use the #56,57 ones u said u seen on hp website? Or u cant use 56,57 in a new printer..maybe these are only for older printers.

Heres a link to a page that hp support guy mentioned..the only thing not on this page is the E beside the copies button..i have no idea why that wasnt mentioned on this page http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00861481&dlc=en&product=306888

I could contact hp online support again..i wrote down the id number from my conversations i had with them...but i dont know what else they can tell me...but i think theres a few things he told me to do..i didnt do quite right...so maybe if i somehow did them right..the problem could be solved...but we will see.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, the ribbon can fail while sitting - you've got to remember that they are ribbon wires - the same thing that computers use on older HDs, and they do tend to get a whole bunch of twisting and bending while in use. It might not be this, but it _could_ be.

As for what's available, HP currently does not make a machine that uses the 56/57 combo. The F4180, which I sell (yes, I'm a reseller and repairer of printers and confusers) takes a new cartridge called the 54 that replaces the 56. The 57 is an optional color upgrade for this machine.

The only 56 machine I know of currently available is the OfficeJet 5610. In this error of ways, those in charge decided to replace the heftly 57 that was 56's partner in crime all this time, with the wimpy 22. It's agrivating as hell these days. That's one of the reasons I would say if you can figure out just what's wrong with that 1350, do it to it!

You might want to ask your landlord if he's got a few tricks as well - he doesn't want to loose a customer if he can't sell you inks now, does he? Then again, he did tell you to put your carts in the fridge... not exactly the best idea. DON'T FREEZE THEM. Inks, be they pigment or dye based, don't like temperatures below 32° f. It tends to separate the base from the pigment (I'm also an old art director and illustrator).

When you drop the door down, does the carriage report to the center for cart replacement?

A-N


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes..thats what i want to do..try & figure out whats wrong & maybe it can be done without getting it fixed or buy a new one. I have the old ones(4 year old cartridges) in the fridge and not the freezer..so is it safe to have those in the fridge? I think i should just throw them in the garbage because if i can get this printer working....im going to use the new ones anyways.

And yes..when the printer is on and i drop down the door...the carriage does move to the center of the printer. If it didnt..what would that mean?

And until this printer gets working or not...is the best place for these new carts inside the printer...where they are now?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can get a brand new all-in-one for just $80 US. The money spent on the new cartridges was a waste, but if you can sell them to someone, do it. I think it's time to stop digging.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Reporting (the carriage moving to the center) just means that mechanically, the carriage is still working properly. It still doesn't mean that the unit is a happy one.

One last test, and it deals with your brother. When you next see him, take all of your cartidges to him and test them in HIS machine, if he has the same as yours. If the carts are bad (yes, even HP's fresh new ones can be bad out of the package), then there's your problem.

Also try one last attempt at a hard reset - while holding the CANCEL button down, press the power button until the unit shuts down. If nothing happens, continue to hold the CANCEL button, and unplug it.

If this fails, there's always this... http://cgi.ebay.com/Hewlett-Packard...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

A-N


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

My brother was just here for a holiday and he lives a long ways away...i wish i would have known this before than i could have given them to him when he left to go home. I didnt because i thought if i could get this printer working..than i would have my new cartridges here to try it out. But i will try those last few steps u mentioned & i will let u know how it turns out.


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

I tried the hard reset...and the E changed beside copies...it changed to 1 and i held down both buttons..but it didnt shut off & the 1 changed back to E...i also held down cancel than unplugged it..didnt change anything. When it changed from E to 1 for a tiny bit..what does that mean? And since it changed back to E and also the printer didnt shut off..what does all this tell u about the printer?


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Changing back to 1 means that it was ready to work for that brief moment - odd.

If you can get it to give you that 1 again, try turning it off normally, then turning it back on. If it remains showing the 1, try doing a copy (basic copy fuction without the computer being on - BLACK first, COLOR second).

The processor looks like its being flighty. See how long it can show the 1once its back up. You might also want to open the front while the 1 is up and see what the inks are doing, wet the contacts and reinsert them while its in this happy mood. It just might clear the problem.

A-N


----------



## KingPin1000 (Mar 20, 2006)

i will try these things...but my brother is sending me his printer in the mail..he has exact same printer...he wants to buy a new printer anways. Than i can use my new cartridges in this exact same printer. Thankyou!! for all your advice...i really appreciate it

It still doesnt make any sense why a printer would all of a sudden do this while it had no problems the 4 years ive had it...im hoping these new cartidges work in his printer..and also my old ones..than i can rule out that the cartridges werent the reason my printer is having these problems...its something else.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

KingPin1000 said:


> It still doesnt make any sense why a printer would all of a sudden do this while it had no problems the 4 years ive had it...


Because things break, wear out, stop working, etc. all the time. All things work perfectly fine right up until the moment they don't.


----------

